# Outside the box (and my mind)



## CaptHarry (Oct 13, 2007)

Just trying some different stuff, thinking outside the box.
For all those that have ever posted up and stared down a flat, this is how my eyes feel at the end of the day 
The Goo really let me work the thread fibers for the blood shot 

















L8, Harry


----------



## Fisherdad1 (Oct 4, 2007)

Funny. I saw a program (How its Made) on the manufature of prothstetic eyes, and that is exactly how thye make the blood vessles in those eyes.
- Fisherdad1


----------



## CaptHarry (Oct 13, 2007)

Lol, I watched the same one, that's where the idea of using thread came from


----------



## DAWGONIT (Jan 16, 2009)

Neat. Sure something would grab on that and give it a tug or two.
Thanks for sharing CaptHarry.


----------

